# BP Tankers 1970 to 1984 approx.



## DAVELECKIE

Just said hello and left details on the welcome forum.
My name is Dave Edworthy, was a Leckie on BP Tankers for the period above, would love to hear from any former shipmates from that period.

Dave


----------



## JamesM

Hiya Dave,
James Megarrell here, did'nt we sail together on one of the "River Boats", I'll take a guess at the "Test". If I remember correctly the lads used to call you "Joe 90", after a character in a TV show.
Have a look at your discharge book.
Enjoy the site it's fascinating, lots of BP guys and other companies as well. Just like being back at sea. Hope to hear from you.
Regards JamesM


----------



## DAVELECKIE

Hi Jim 
From memory sailed with you on the Kiwi, Dart and perhaps another.
Were you from Mansfield?, married to Maggie?
Dave


----------



## kevin1506

*bp*

hi i was a gp1 on the dart in 1976


----------



## kevin1506

*bp*

wason the liberty the fal exploorer dart avon shoush


----------



## Gordy Ross

Was on the BP Endeavor, ex British Cygnet, BP Explorer and finally back to the British Cygnet again..I think 1967 / 68

Gordy is my name

GB

Gordy


----------



## robsons

Steve Robson
Engineer cadet (first trip) British Beech, joined with Kevin Farthing
Chief Engineer was Brian Payne and Second was Alan Dawant (looked like sargeant Bilko) Also third engineers were Jack Hickey and Paul Dunn.
Also sailed on British Resolution British Renown and British Tweed.
Joined first ship in 1980

Steve


----------



## stewart4866

robsons said:


> Steve Robson
> Engineer cadet (first trip) British Beech, joined with Kevin Farthing
> Chief Engineer was Brian Payne and Second was Alan Dawant (looked like sargeant Bilko) Also third engineers were Jack Hickey and Paul Dunn.
> Also sailed on British Resolution British Renown and British Tweed.
> Joined first ship in 1980
> 
> Steve


Hello Steve, sailed with with Alan Dawant [sargeant Bilko was his nickname]. C/E was Frank Fenn sometime around 1970-71 on the BR. Fern I was 4/eng. regards Stewart.


----------



## rjg101157

Hi, did any of you guys know a Stephanie Broster? I did my Second Mates with her at South Shields College around 1980?


----------



## kenbucktaylor

*hi*

can anyone help me find any of the lads i sailed with i was on the british tamar, scientist,test resolution 4 times in panama then onto the avon , mv mokran and my last trip was on the dragoon i joind in 1975 and left in 1982(Jester)


----------



## Ted.Bush

kenbucktaylor said:


> can anyone help me find any of the lads i sailed with i was on the british tamar, scientist,test resolution 4 times in panama then onto the avon , mv mokran and my last trip was on the dragoon i joind in 1975 and left in 1982(Jester)


Hi, my brother Dave Bush was on BP tankers and i am sure he was on the Tamar, let me know if you knew him.


----------



## kenbucktaylor

*british tamar*

(Jester)hi ted i joind the tamar in sept 75 and left her in jan 76 i car,nt remember the name but that could be down to age


----------



## Ted.Bush

*Tamar*



kenbucktaylor said:


> (Jester)hi ted i joind the tamar in sept 75 and left her in jan 76 i car,nt remember the name but that could be down to age


thanks for getting back to me, my brother Dave also served on the Spey, perhaps somebody might know him, cheers.


----------



## CBM

rjg101157 said:


> Hi, did any of you guys know a Stephanie Broster? I did my Second Mates with her at South Shields College around 1980?


Steph Broster was Third Mate on my first trip as Deck Boy. We both joined the British Loyalty at RAK July 4th 1979.

Mick Crawford


----------



## shaun watson

hi my dad was with common brothers and bp dennis watson he was captin he passed away around 1981


----------



## phillip tickle

DAVELECKIE said:


> Just said hello and left details on the welcome forum.
> My name is Dave Edworthy, was a Leckie on BP Tankers for the period above, would love to hear from any former shipmates from that period.
> 
> Dave


hi dave,dont know if you know me or not phill tickle here was with B.P. till i left the sea in1978. i now live in Canada. My last ship was British Ranger. i went to sea in 1966 with P&O then Shell and finally B.P. All good years i must say i wish i could relive them.(Pint)


----------



## phillip tickle

kenbucktaylor said:


> can anyone help me find any of the lads i sailed with i was on the british tamar, scientist,test resolution 4 times in panama then onto the avon , mv mokran and my last trip was on the dragoon i joind in 1975 and left in 1982(Jester)


hey Ken,I was with B.P. until 1978, i may have sailed with you on the scientist but cant remember what year. I was either GP1 or P.O. then,my last ship was Britist Ranger in 1978.Sorry my name is Phill Tickle and now live in Canada


----------



## vardon (jimmy) jewell

Hi Dave.
A few years have past since drinking PetDevs coffee in the workshop on Iolair. Often wonder where all the souls I met over the years have settled. I seldom vist Bristol these days although still have outlaws there. Please make contact for a good natter.
JJ


----------



## linglis

Jimmy,
Were you on the Forties Kiwi 76-78, I was the Bosun, Len Inglis.


----------



## Graham Wallace

linglis said:


> Jimmy,
> Were you on the Forties Kiwi 76-78, I was the Bosun, Len Inglis.


Len,
Certainly Sept 1977, he was 3E

I'll send you both a private message.

Graham


----------



## brooksy

Jimmy Jewell that name rings a bell Len


----------



## linglis

John, the Jimmy Jewel we knew had no hair, a good Engineer, did a lot of work with us on the Sea-rider.


----------



## brooksy

Thats the guy Len.Worked miracles on them Chrysler outboards.I believe the two sea-riders and motors had sat in a yard in Dundee for yonks before we got them


----------



## claretman

I sailed on BP ships from 1977 - 1980 SS Patience, MV Liberty, MV Loyalty, SS Respect, SS Renown, MV Trent. I would love to get some photos of those ships for 'old times sake' but BP cannot help. Anyone any ideas where I can get good quality photos so I can print them out?


----------



## Derek Roger

Any of you BP chaps sail with Drew Ross 4th Engineer from Inverness early 70 ,s .
Derek


----------



## emcnet

DAVELECKIE said:


> Just said hello and left details on the welcome forum.
> My name is Dave Edworthy, was a Leckie on BP Tankers for the period above, would love to hear from any former shipmates from that period.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, Just got a picture from my son in Ottawa who was browign the net, which shows you, the 4th engineer Audrey Wilson ( R/O wife ) and me Dave Wilson ( R/O) It was taken when we were just heading into the Western Gap in Toronto Harbour.

We now live in Oakville Ontario, about 16Km from Toronto where I have a marine electronics business.

Fantastic to see that photo - reminds me that the 4th always wrote in cupboards, lockers and any hiding place " its a mugs game" - it sure wasn't.

I remember you well. You went down to see Niagara falls and took my missus - I had to stay and wait for a magnetron for the radar which never showed,

Regards Dave, Dave [email protected]


----------



## michaelholly

*dragoon*



kenbucktaylor said:


> can anyone help me find any of the lads i sailed with i was on the british tamar, scientist,test resolution 4 times in panama then onto the avon , mv mokran and my last trip was on the dragoon i joind in 1975 and left in 1982(Jester)


hi i sailed on the dragoon we take her to scrap my name is michael carriage


----------



## Gavrav

*Forties Kiwi*



linglis said:


> Jimmy,
> Were you on the Forties Kiwi 76-78, I was the Bosun, Len Inglis.


Hi Len
I was galley boy on Kiwi 1976-1977 then promoted to A/S till 1978 then went back deep sea
remember a few things taffy Captain with flag post outside his cabin
the two John's Chief Stewards one being banger benson harry riggall cook from Goole few other things but I am sure you will remember the things I have mentioned 
Gavin


----------



## brooksy

Hi Gavin 
I was an AB on the Kiwi 76 to the end of 79.The two Captains were Jack Hobbs and Gill Barber.The two grocers where as you say called John.Benson and Naugher.Len was bosun the other one being Malcolm Davis Remember Willie 2nd cook George the 2nd steward Stuart AS Greg(aka Daisy)Horace,Don,George,ABs and of many others who,s names eludes me at the moment.All in all a good ship with two good crews All the best John


----------



## Vital Sparks

claretman said:


> I sailed on BP ships from 1977 - 1980 SS Patience, MV Liberty, MV Loyalty, SS Respect, SS Renown, MV Trent. I would love to get some photos of those ships for 'old times sake' but BP cannot help. Anyone any ideas where I can get good quality photos so I can print them out?


www.fotoflite.com


----------



## aambury

*BP Tankers 1973 to 1976*

I served my time with BP as a Deck Cadet then 3rd Mate from 1973 till 1976. Ships were British Beech, British Statesman, British Fern, British Unity, British Curlew, British Promise, British Commodore and Border Shepherd. Anyone remember these ship and that time?

Alec Ambury


----------



## stewart4866

Hello aambury, I was on the Fern 1971, promoted to 4th engineer through the trip as far as I can remember she was mostly on the uk coast. The Unity was my last ship came ashore after that trip, May 1972, I think Gil Barber was the captain Regards Stewart.


----------



## Georgeallan

*Sea Riders*



brooksy said:


> Thats the guy Len.Worked miracles on them Chrysler outboards.I believe the two sea-riders and motors had sat in a yard in Dundee for yonks before we got them


Hi John and Len, will never forget my first trip on a Sea Rider sitting behind John. When we came back to the ship's side on Kiwi at full speed, I thought we were going to be smashed to pieces alongside, but John obviously knew that when he cut the throttle the boat would settle in the water and rapidly slow down. Problem was, I didn't know that! Just about had to change underwear after that! Derek Palmer now lives down the road from me. Hope you are both well. Best regards,
George (Allan)

P.S Jimmy Jewell also rings bell with me.


----------



## linglis

Hi George,
Hope all is well with you, these Sea-riders gave us some grief, Jimmy Jewell kept them running, if you remember he had no hair.
Regards to Derek.


----------



## brooksy

Hi George
That post got the old grey matter working.Had some fun in those boats even better fun when you can provide the pucker factor.Prefered the sea-riders and zodiaks to the big P30.I think Len had left before we got that big boat.
All the best for now John


----------



## jao

*Iolair*

Hi Dave

Long time answering your post but remember the Iolair. I remember your pay off party. A case of Kaliber alchohol free larger. Tony Sullivan your replacement ended up manger of the Seillean an oil production vessel. If you pick this up I would like to hear from you.

John Orr


----------



## ninabaker

aambury said:


> I served my time with BP as a Deck Cadet then 3rd Mate from 1973 till 1976. Ships were British Beech, British Statesman, British Fern, British Unity, British Curlew, British Promise, British Commodore and Border Shepherd. Anyone remember these ship and that time?
> 
> Alec Ambury


I am about contemporary with you, Alec. I dont think I recall you but I am hopeless at names and faces, so apols if we did meet. I was deck cadet 72-76 and then acouple of trips as 3/O on the Unity and the Progress before I went to Bibby's and then C&W.

My ships and dates were:
Deck cadet
British Willow 14 August 1972 - 28 December 1972
British Cavalier 23 Feb 1973- 28 June 1973
British Argosy 25 July 1973 - 26 Aug 1973
British Osprey 11 April 1974 - 19 Aug 1974 (this as the ship on which Vanessa sailed with me - she was about a year behind me at that point)
British Aviator 23 September 1974 - 18 Feb 1975 (although I was briefly signed off and then on again the same day due to a mix up at head office as to whether I was to leave the ship or not on 5th jan 1975)
British Gannet 22 Feb 1975 - 2 April 1975
British Willow 11 April 1975 - 15 Aug 1975
3rd mate
British Unity 29 May 1976 -16 Oct 1976
British Progress 13 jan 1977 - 3 April 1977

Then to Bibby Bros
3rd mate on Lancashire 1 July 1977 - 8 Nov 1977
2nd mate on Dorsetshire 23 nov 1977 - 21 Apr 1978

Got my 1st mate's cert 1 march 1979

Then to Cable & Wireless
3rd mate on cable ventrue 5 March 1979 - 14 June 1979

Then I left the sea for the last time

nina


----------



## ayahtolla

Hi Guys,
I was with BP from '79-'82, sailed on Mv Marun, Explorer,Avon,Ranger Tenacity, would love to hear from anybody who i may have sailed with and like so many others have not got hardly any photo's :-(


----------



## ayahtolla

brooksy said:


> Hi Gavin
> I was an AB on the Kiwi 76 to the end of 79.The two Captains were Jack Hobbs and Gill Barber.The two grocers where as you say called John.Benson and Naugher.Len was bosun the other one being Malcolm Davis Remember Willie 2nd cook George the 2nd steward Stuart AS Greg(aka Daisy)Horace,Don,George,ABs and of many others who,s names eludes me at the moment.All in all a good ship with two good crews All the best John


(egg)I sailed with Gill Barber (he was from swansea(MAD) nice guy considering he was a jack (paid off Avon ? and travelled home with him on the train, bought my beer lol)


----------



## ayahtolla

Don't know if anyone is interested but i still get a ships crew list sent (BP News) every month, if anyone wants to look up old/still serving mates etc... let me know and i will send it on. Latest 1 came this morning (15/9/12)


----------



## GrahamBurn

I was E/C from 71 to 75 then J/E and 4/E until I was dumped in 81! Ships were Tay, Trident, Argosy, Unity, 2 x Trident, Pride, Renown, Respect, Beech and Willow not in any particular order.
I'd especially like to get in touch with any of the 71 intake from South Shields if any of you are on here.
Best wishes
Graham


----------



## colin moore

GrahamBurn said:


> I was E/C from 71 to 75 then J/E and 4/E until I was dumped in 81! Ships were Tay, Trident, Argosy, Unity, 2 x Trident, Pride, Renown, Respect, Beech and Willow not in any particular order.
> I'd especially like to get in touch with any of the 71 intake from South Shields if any of you are on here.
> Best wishes
> Graham


when were you on the pride graham as i did two trips on her as j/e. paid off into hospital in west africa first trip and di the gaurantee dry dock in france and paid off there just before she sailed out of docking second trip. happy days. like you i was laid off in 71


----------



## Treborvfr

colin moore said:


> did the gaurantee dry dock in france and paid off there just before she sailed out of docking second trip. happy days.


I was on the Pride for the gaurantee dry dock. I joined her as Junior R/O in November 1974 and left in April 1975. Bob Lane was the Senior R/O, he had his wife, Wendy, with him.

Bob Bryne


----------



## Dickyboy

claretman said:


> I sailed on BP ships from 1977 - 1980 SS Patience, MV Liberty, MV Loyalty, SS Respect, SS Renown, MV Trent. I would love to get some photos of those ships for 'old times sake' but BP cannot help. Anyone any ideas where I can get good quality photos so I can print them out?


Some years ago, I contacted BP Shipping and asked them for the "Official" photo's of the ships that I was on. Can't remember the address now, but they supplied them. They are copyrighted I suspect. Cheers!


----------



## sleighcrane

Hi Fellows My name is John and I sailed on the Fidelity when she caught on fire tied to the dock in Lagos in about 1971.Anybody out there that remembers that?I was on my first trip{gpboy}Left the MN about a year later and returned home to Canada.


----------



## aambury

ninabaker said:


> I am about contemporary with you, Alec. I dont think I recall you but I am hopeless at names and faces, so apols if we did meet. I was deck cadet 72-76 and then acouple of trips as 3/O on the Unity and the Progress before I went to Bibby's and then C&W.
> 
> My ships and dates were:
> Deck cadet
> British Willow 14 August 1972 - 28 December 1972
> British Cavalier 23 Feb 1973- 28 June 1973
> British Argosy 25 July 1973 - 26 Aug 1973
> British Osprey 11 April 1974 - 19 Aug 1974 (this as the ship on which Vanessa sailed with me - she was about a year behind me at that point)
> British Aviator 23 September 1974 - 18 Feb 1975 (although I was briefly signed off and then on again the same day due to a mix up at head office as to whether I was to leave the ship or not on 5th jan 1975)
> British Gannet 22 Feb 1975 - 2 April 1975
> British Willow 11 April 1975 - 15 Aug 1975
> 3rd mate
> British Unity 29 May 1976 -16 Oct 1976
> British Progress 13 jan 1977 - 3 April 1977
> 
> Then to Bibby Bros
> 3rd mate on Lancashire 1 July 1977 - 8 Nov 1977
> 2nd mate on Dorsetshire 23 nov 1977 - 21 Apr 1978
> 
> Got my 1st mate's cert 1 march 1979
> 
> Then to Cable & Wireless
> 3rd mate on cable ventrue 5 March 1979 - 14 June 1979
> 
> Then I left the sea for the last time
> 
> nina


Nina, I knew you well by name, but our paths never crossed sadly..


----------



## Dickyboy

Welcome aboard!
I was with BP from 67-77 on the Titties, Rivers, Commodore, Centaur, Admiral, Argosy, and a few of the big 'uns. as GP1


----------



## retfordmackem

DAVELECKIE said:


> Just said hello and left details on the welcome forum.
> My name is Dave Edworthy, was a Leckie on BP Tankers for the period above, would love to hear from any former shipmates from that period.
> 
> Dave


Dave i was a Lecky (ALAN SCOTT )as well on BP TANKERS 1970-1974,Reliance,Gunner ,Patrol,Ambassador (before it sunk),Swift,Gannet ,Dragoon,Argosy.Hazel,Admiral.The only one that had 2 Leckies was the Argosy which was a "lightering" ship off the channel.We may have passed in the night .If anyone contacts you they may know me as well ,please pass this on.Cheers pal. Ps I was on the British Gunner when a Dodgem car was pinched from Butlins outside Barry docks .Did you hear about it?


----------



## retfordmackem

ninabaker said:


> I am about contemporary with you, Alec. I dont think I recall you but I am hopeless at names and faces, so apols if we did meet. I was deck cadet 72-76 and then acouple of trips as 3/O on the Unity and the Progress before I went to Bibby's and then C&W.
> 
> My ships and dates were:
> Deck cadet
> British Willow 14 August 1972 - 28 December 1972
> British Cavalier 23 Feb 1973- 28 June 1973
> British Argosy 25 July 1973 - 26 Aug 1973
> British Osprey 11 April 1974 - 19 Aug 1974 (this as the ship on which Vanessa sailed with me - she was about a year behind me at that point)
> British Aviator 23 September 1974 - 18 Feb 1975 (although I was briefly signed off and then on again the same day due to a mix up at head office as to whether I was to leave the ship or not on 5th jan 1975)
> British Gannet 22 Feb 1975 - 2 April 1975
> British Willow 11 April 1975 - 15 Aug 1975
> 3rd mate
> British Unity 29 May 1976 -16 Oct 1976
> British Progress 13 jan 1977 - 3 April 1977
> 
> Then to Bibby Bros
> 3rd mate on Lancashire 1 July 1977 - 8 Nov 1977
> 2nd mate on Dorsetshire 23 nov 1977 - 21 Apr 1978
> 
> Got my 1st mate's cert 1 march 1979
> 
> Then to Cable & Wireless
> 3rd mate on cable ventrue 5 March 1979 - 14 June 1979
> 
> Then I left the sea for the last time
> 
> nina


Nina -I am looking at my Discharge book and I also joined the Argosy on 25/7 1973 at Finnart and left on 27/8 1973 (not clear in the book where we left -do you know?)Captain Boyd .I can remember you as one of the first female deck officers. Little and feisty and nice you were. I was the Lecky Alan Scott


----------



## DAVELECKIE

retfordmackem said:


> Dave i was a Lecky (ALAN SCOTT )as well on BP TANKERS 1970-1974,Reliance,Gunner ,Patrol,Ambassador (before it sunk),Swift,Gannet ,Dragoon,Argosy.Hazel,Admiral.The only one that had 2 Leckies was the Argosy which was a "lightering" ship off the channel.We may have passed in the night .If anyone contacts you they may know me as well ,please pass this on.Cheers pal. Ps I was on the British Gunner when a Dodgem car was pinched from Butlins outside Barry docks .Did you hear about it?


Hi Alan
Welcome aboard SN.
I recognise your name but the Hazel is the only one on your list I served on.
You will no doubt get contact as I have done from former shipmates on here.
All the best to you
Dave


----------



## DAVELECKIE

jao said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Long time answering your post but remember the Iolair. I remember your pay off party. A case of Kaliber alchohol free larger. Tony Sullivan your replacement ended up manger of the Seillean an oil production vessel. If you pick this up I would like to hear from you.
> 
> John Orr


Hi John
Sorry I have only just picked up your post on here while looking again at this thread.
From memory were you 3/E.
Can remember leaving at the sametime as George Simpson and transferring to BP PET Dev on the platforms, Delta in my case and George to the Charlie.
Can remember young Tony Sullivan who obviously did very well for him self, must have been the good handover training I gave him!
Hope your keeping well as I am, now long retired and living in Bideford, North Devon.
All the best
Dave


----------



## Peteracook

Dave,

We sailed together on the Iolair, I was the first FSO on that pile of crap, "white knuckles" Nichols was my back to back. I first joined her in Brest and stuck it for 2 years.

Peter


----------



## richdown

kenbucktaylor said:


> can anyone help me find any of the lads i sailed with i was on the british tamar, scientist,test resolution 4 times in panama then onto the avon , mv mokran and my last trip was on the dragoon i joind in 1975 and left in 1982(Jester)


hi Ken did 2 trips on the resolution out in panama as chief cook 30/9/78 to 7/1/ 79 16/3/79 to 15/6/79 my have met cheers rich.


----------



## Iainiaing

Gavrav said:


> Hi Len
> I was galley boy on Kiwi 1976-1977 then promoted to A/S till 1978 then went back deep sea
> remember a few things taffy Captain with flag post outside his cabin
> the two John's Chief Stewards one being banger benson harry riggall cook from Goole few other things but I am sure you will remember the things I have mentioned
> Gavin


Gavin
I was the other galley boy on the Kiwi when you served. I remember it took ages to get promoted to A/S as they couldn't get replacements, or didn't want to ! I remember Harry Riggall, I have a photo of a few of us !


----------



## richdown

richdown said:


> hi Ken did 2 trips on the resolution out in panama as chief cook 30/9/78 to 7/1/ 79 16/3/79 to 15/6/79 may have met old man Doug Buckley, Cat Off, mike Winter.
> I use to do a lot of fishing of the **** end, snapper, dorado, shark all sorts regards rich.


----------



## jep1916

*New member*

Hello to all,

My name is John Price and I sailed with BP tankers from 1961 until 1978. I would like to hear from any shipmates that are still around. I finished up as a Fleet manager for a German Company based in Limassol, Cyprus and my wife and I lived there for 8 years. Well retired now and living in the North East of England.


----------



## Graham Wallace

jep1916 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> My name is John Price and I sailed with BP tankers from 1961 until 1978. I would like to hear from any shipmates that are still around. I finished up as a Fleet manager for a German Company based in Limassol, Cyprus and my wife and I lived there for 8 years. Well retired now and living in the North East of England.


Hi John,

So another ex BP Engineering Apprentice surfaces, I will send you a Shipsnostalgia email. I have seen your pother two postings

Graham Wallace


----------



## retfordmackem

jep1916 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> My name is John Price and I sailed with BP tankers from 1961 until 1978. I would like to hear from any shipmates that are still around. I finished up as a Fleet manager for a German Company based in Limassol, Cyprus and my wife and I lived there for 8 years. Well retired now and living in the North East of England.


Welcome aboard John,enjoy. I see you live in Billingham . I lived there for a while in 1970-75 in High Grange ,when it was a bit posher. Wish i had never left really. Merlin was the local pub .
What ship ps were you on ? Graham Wallace is now aware of you and he will send you in right direction to get in touch with ex shipmates. Cheers.


----------



## condor5

*1982 - 84*

Hi, I served on the Fidelity 82 Reliance 83 and Security in 83.
Remember some good guys on Brinley Jenkins team. Stevie Proud catering, Mickey Brown and Russ Daglish deck, Mark Gray galley. Great 1st trip, wish I could do it again!!


----------



## Dickyboy

claretman said:


> I sailed on BP ships from 1977 - 1980 SS Patience, MV Liberty, MV Loyalty, SS Respect, SS Renown, MV Trent. I would love to get some photos of those ships for 'old times sake' but BP cannot help. Anyone any ideas where I can get good quality photos so I can print them out?


Claretman, There are official BP photo's of Br Patience, Br Loyalty & Br Trent in my photo gallery. I've posted them on here, but they might have lost some quality. Perhaps they could be of some use? I don't know what the quality would be like for framing though. BPs "Photo & Information Department" were the people who supplied me with the originals. Other BP Tankers that I was on in my Photo Gallery as well, for those that are interested. (Thumb)


----------



## jmirvine

I was also a Leckie with BP from 1969 to 1975.

Here's a summary of my career with BP -

British Merlin
Joined 11th July 1969 Grangemouth Left 16th Jan 1970 Isle of Grain

British Fulmar
Joined 22nd March 1970 Luanda, Angola	Left 14th Oct 1970 Capetown

British Crusader
Joined 1st Jan 1971 (YES!) Falmouth Left 28th June 1971 Grangemouth

British Mallard
Joined 27th Aug 1971 Isle of Grain Left 19th Feb 1972 Copenhagen

British Patrol
Joined 28 Apr 1972 Stockholm Left 24th Sep 1972 Rotterdam

I then had leave, and re-joined British Patrol
Joined 24th Dec 1972 Rotterdam Left 14th May 1973 Gothenburg

British Curlew
Joined 1st Aug 1973 Saltend Left 5th Jan 1974 Grangemouth

British Cygnet
Joined 22nd March 1974 Rotterdam Left 9th Aug 1974 Swansea

British Merlin
Joined 31st Oct 1974 Grangemouth Left 21st Mar 1975 Kristiansand



Then transferred to (what was then BP Petroleum Developments, later BP Exploration) in about August 1975, First on the Forties Field, later Buchan, Millar & Bruce Fields. There were quite a few ex-BP Tanker guys, as this was about the time that a lot of ships were laid up.

Finally made redundant in December 1995. Went to work in Perth, Western Australia for 18 months, and finished my working career with AMEC in Aberdeen (on BP contract work !)

Now retired and living in Aberdeenshire.


----------



## seamews

Dickyboy said:


> Welcome aboard!
> I was with BP from 67-77 on the Titties, Rivers, Commodore, Centaur, Admiral, Argosy, and a few of the big 'uns. as GP1


I was GP1 on the Commodore and Centaur 70-71.


----------



## seamews

kevin1506 said:


> wason the liberty the fal exploorer dart avon shoush


Had two trips on Liberty 72-73.


----------



## derekhore

Anyone remember or heard lately from *Geoff Meadway* (Geoffrey P. Meadway) - BP Navigating Cadet with me in Plymouth back in the 1970s. I seem to remember he possibly came from Sussex
We shared a room in Standard House for our final phase there, he had a yellow Messerschmitt car then!
Spoke to him once after that when he was in dry-dock on a BP job in Singapore and I was with Wallem Shipmanagement on the Nordic Breeze.


----------



## stevechadwick22

CBM said:


> Steph Broster was Third Mate on my first trip as Deck Boy. We both joined the British Loyalty at RAK July 4th 1979.
> 
> Mick Crawford


My wife & I joined the Loyalty with you (Steve & Jean Chadwick). We actually shared a hotel suite with Steph on the first night we arrived in Sharjah. Great trip (and cheap honeymoon) coasting S.Africa and payoff from Seyshelles.


----------



## Delboy1

Hi i was a J. O. S on the British Hussar and i joined her at dry dock in Amsterdam on the 10th May 1971 and paid off at Camel Lairds Yard at Birkenhead on 24th June 1972. The Captain was A. Hicks i remember him for walking miles on the deck outside his cabin His wife joined him on board a couple of times. Some of the lads that i remember were Gordon Hemms, Nobby Clarke, Davie McKenna from Middlesbrough Ronnie Buck, Bosun Eddie, Ron Bradey from Dundee , we did a lot of trips down the Med , Mombassa and Portland in the States. one of the officer cadets i struck up a friendship with was a lad called Stephen from Beverly in Yorkshire.I wonder what has become of them all. towards the end of the trip at Birkenhead there was a lot of fighting between the lads and it got nasty i my self got attacked by an Irish AB one night in the bar after a film show we started clearing up and he just went for me i was only just 18 and i guess he didn't like the way i was pushing the broom, luckily for me Gordon Hemms put him to sleep with a couple of cracking left and right handers, i was just a kid and wouldn't have stood a chance he left me alone after that thank god. One of the engineers had his wife with him and luckily i think she was a nurse If i remember right her name was Sally she came into her own one day when one of the Fireman called Joe fell all the way down a flight of stairs and did a real job on his head and she got him all stitched up and sorted till we got to Genoa when he went to Hospital. Another incident that i recall was a very old AB called Solly we were doing something to the ropes up on the bow when the rope he was holding snatched back to the winch and pulled him into the capstan and broke his hip and leg we were about 3hrs out from Banias in Syria to Trieste and he was air lifted by helicopter from RAF Akritiri in Cyprus to hospital. Happy days and great mates i miss it all ,and i still have my crossing the line cert from on board the buggers did a lovely job on my head they gave me a hot cross bun hair cut and covered me in flower i did look nice i got them to shave all my hair off and and prayed to god that we didnt get Lands End for orders before it grew back my mum bless her would have killed me. Just a few memories my nickname on board was Earings. Take care everyone.


----------



## seamews

seamews said:


> I was GP1 on the Commodore and Centaur 70-71.


----------



## seamews

seamews said:


> Had two trips on Liberty 72-73.


----------



## neiljoan54

seamews said:


> I was GP1 on the Commodore and Centaur 70-71.


Well done mate, was same position and British purpose was PO but have forgotten earlier vessels i was on but all bp


----------



## abrown300.ab

colin moore said:


> when were you on the pride graham as i did two trips on her as j/e. paid off into hospital in west africa first trip and di the gaurantee dry dock in france and paid off there just before she sailed out of docking second trip. happy days. like you i was laid off in 71


 Hi Colin You may or may not remember me given the obvious discomfort you were in but I was one of the apprentices on the Pride who helped you off onto that West African fishing (?), boat that night you were taken off. Regards Alan Brown


----------

